# The best porn video I have ever watched!



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I assume some of you know about Dragon Man's military museum in Colorado Springs. 

I never knew about this museum until recently. This has to be the largest private collection of working military arms and vehicles in the world. 

It's on my bucket list.....

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkVn1lzcK70[/ame]


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My time in the army tells me that that is a recoiless rifle behind him. Am I right or just ancient lol


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

My first thought is that this guys fire insurance must be through the roof.

He talks about weird looks when he drives a jeep with a recoiless rifle through town. I want to know how well this works for picking up chicks?

I am concerned that he has a bunch of old dynamite. Old dynamite can weep nitroglycerin. That stuff explodes if you look at it sideways.

Let the Canadians invade. We are ready for 'em.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> My time in the army tells me that that is a recoiless rifle behind him. Am I right or just ancient lol


Yes, that is a recoiless rifle mounted on a jeep. This guy has several of them in different calibers.

Just click that triangle in the center of the picture, Bill, and you can watch the U-toob.


----------

